# Glossostigma - Poor Growth



## sam22sam (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,

I am planting a new tank with Glossostigma, hair grass dwarf amazon sword and Riccia. The substrate that I used is aquaclay. I have only one layer of substrate and have co2 - 1bps, and 108 watts of light.

The glossos seem to be growing very slowly. It is about 4 weeks now and I have had to replant the Glossos as they had turned brown and died and I took the green leafs and planted them again. They also seem to be growing vertically and not sending the runners horizontally. 

I used a fertilizer tablet that was sold to me as boyu tablets but cannot find any reference to this on the boyu website. I have ordered for new fert and am soon to get it.

The hair grass seems to be growing fairly well though I would have expected more growth in 4 weeks. Please advise.

Thanks,


----------



## brutalmonk (Jun 28, 2010)

as i know vertical growing glosso means low light.. how big is your tank?


----------



## sam22sam (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,

The tank is 43 Gallon and if you take the substrate and the waterlevel you would get 38 Gallons. I have about 3watts per Gallon of lighting and leave it for about 9hours everyday.

Thanks,


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

1. what type of lighting? T5 T5HO PC or T8?

2. tank dimensions?

3. are you adding any CO2? 

glosso should grow like mad after about 3 days or so, so im guessing not enough light....or not enough light penetration depending on the height of your tank


----------



## sam22sam (Jul 9, 2010)

I am using OSRAM dulux L FPL 36ex-d. About 108 watts. CO2 is 2 bubbles per second. The tank is 2.5ft by 1.5ft by 1.5ft. It holds about 43 gallons but because of the substrate only 38 gallons is effectively utilized.

I also expected the growth to be much faster but after 3 week I had to replant as most of them had turned brown and looked like it was decaying.

I was without co2 for about a week due to glitches with the setup and didnot turn on the lights for a couple of days thinking that it would burn the plants.

I have replanted them now and its been more than a week now and I dont see any horizontal runners instead it seems to be growing very slowly vertically. The leaves are also not the bright green that I have seen in other tanks.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

what type of reflector are you using? those bulbs should work well with growing glosso....but with an 18" depth...again, you probably need better penetration


----------



## sam22sam (Jul 9, 2010)

I dont have a reflector, the bulbs are fitted into the hood of the tank which is made of fibre. What can I do?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like the plants are starving. Are you fertilizing?

As far as a reflector goes, you can, a. paint hood under neat bright white, b. line hood with aluminum foil.


----------



## sam22sam (Jul 9, 2010)

I was given fert tabs by the LFS and it is made by boyu but I cant find references to it on the web or the boyu website and donot know the mix used. I am not sure those tabs work. I have ordered for liquid fert and am expecting it on monday.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

glosso doesnt really need a heavy fertilizing regimen

sounds like you need to paint the inside of your hood with ultra pure white paint

(Hoppy has shown that paint >> alum. foil)


----------



## sam22sam (Jul 9, 2010)

I put a layer of alumn. foil under the hood of the tank. I will get the fert on monday and once done will update on status. Thank you


----------



## brutalmonk (Jun 28, 2010)

great!

and put a photo too, maybe that helps us!


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

...hopefully youll upgrade to the white paint soon


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Fert tabs are notorious for having only micros in them. I agree that you probably need more light as the plants are growing leggy. But them turning brown and dieing sounds like they are starving. Good luck with your new ferts and making yourself some type of reflector.


----------



## sam22sam (Jul 9, 2010)

Well putting the silver foil did work. I see photosynthesis happening immediately. I also see pearling on both my glosso (though its limited) and on the Riccia.

I am yet to get the fertilzer due to delays in shipping.. in the mean while I have the plants growing better than before and havent seen so much of browing of leaves; though the leafy plants like the dwarf sword that I have in the tank seem to have red leafs.. I think the fert will fix those problems..

I will post an update when I have more.. Also some pics..


----------



## sam22sam (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey brutalmonk,

I did another thread on the tank setup

Here is link

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/72999-my-first-planted-tank-post552007.html

TexGal / Killacross let me know what you think... hope it shows you what the problem is.

I will update the videos as soon as possible...


----------

